# Build your own "Time Out" seperator



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

So my 5" female Elliotti has been a real PITA lately, chasing everyone in the tank. I had too seperate her but had no extra tanks.

I decided to make a holding bin. I had this open plastic storage container. I suppose Walmart or the like would have something similar. I attatched some foam on each side with zip ties. The foam I used was from one of those "noodle" swimming aids. I cut a few inches off the end, and then cut that piece in half. It floats in the tank, and the glasstop lid holds it down so the fish cant jump out. Simple and effective.

I kept the Elliotti in there for one week and she was fine. Unfortunatele I had to give her away. She was an F1 beauty from Rapps too 

Hope someone gets some use out of this idea


























....Bill


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

For smaller fish there are those dishwasher balls of varied sizes, and right up to bigger fish. The isolated fish can still get around the tank, but can't pick on anyone, and can still eat. It seems to "train" the fish better than a floating jail cell. More like house arrest with a leg bracelet and bcause "everyone" in the tank sees the lower rank since the fish has to avoid fights.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Very creative. :thumb:


----------



## Wvack (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice thinking! I'm gonna make me one of those SOON!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

oh man great idea


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

:lol: Love it :lol:


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Pasta strainers for little guys! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I do the same thing with a colander. It's got very small slits...I might even be able to keep fry in it.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry, I had a brain fart on how to spell "colander" :roll: , but that's what I meant


----------



## Wvack (Aug 31, 2008)

I just build one with an acrylic lid, to keep the fish from jumping out...

Haven't tried it yet though...


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Could you use a weighted hamster ball for something like this?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

AnnaFish said:


> Could you use a weighted hamster ball for something like this?


imagine a buoyancy neutral one with a fish swimming all over....


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Exactly.

It's adorable and wrong. But imagine if it worked?

I also think of like.... a little ball that floats in the middle of the water column that fish bounce around. Maybe it has food trapped inside that they can knock loose.

Sort of like how kids play with a balloon.

But like, a magical piÃ±ata balloon...


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Annafish, meet Stanley.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

nice!!! get in the hole bad fishy :lol:


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

OMG yay! Buying like 10 wiffle balls tomorrow!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

AnnaFish said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's adorable and wrong. But imagine if it worked?
> 
> .......


The first time I saw someone use the dishwasher balls was in the '80's. Some are big enough to hold a 6-8" fish. It worked great. The fish can't hurt anyone, can still eat, move around, and when he gets out, his aggressive tendencies are usually way toned down, at least for a while. Never saw it work for breeding instead of the partial divider system, since that usually allows more contact, but you never know.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

my kids have some wiffle balls......


----------

